# Best Italian Restaurant in the Bay Area...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

okay so the SF hotel thread got me thinking...there really isnt any good Italian restaurants in the actual city of SF...but truth be told...I can't think of that many good ones in the entire bay area...the only one that is consistantly good (that I can think of) is Montecatini in Walnut Creek...the other three which I can tolerate are Forli in Alamo, Venticellos in Benicia (although they've gotten kinda crappy recently), and Luna in Concord...I've been to so many Italian restaurants in the bay area (admittedly, mostly in the East Bay)...and those are the only ones that havent been complete disapointments...anywhere else???


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Italian restaurant*

Try Prima in Walnut Creek. The gnocchi is incredible.


----------



## TheHoff (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't know about "best" but Bacco is consistently very good. Authentic, homestyle, and unpretentious as Italian food should be.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

I would recommend The Stinking Rose in North Beach. Probably not the best Italian in SF and certainly not the fanciest, but it's a can't miss destination for any garlic aficionado. I love the garlic-potato chowder as well as the gnocchi.


----------

